# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  The Trains are after me!

## dreamyemily

_Hello dreamers_
I have lately been dreaming about trains, so interesting isn't it? ::roll:: 
Well basically, every night I have a dream that a train is chasing me and I am running away from it, either that or I am on the train going somewhere and this has turned into being on a coach and on buses going to several destinations
Before this, I dreamt every night that I was in a theme park and on several rollercoasters with a few people I knew, and even if I wasn't dreaming about being on a ride, any dreams I was haing were happening inside this same theme park 
Does anybody know the meaning of this reoccurance? I also get several brightly coloured dreams and dreams about things breaking. Sometimes I have dreams that continue on from one another
Does anybody know whats going on inside my head?

----------


## JoannaB

Perhaps your mind is trying but failing to escape being on track / predictable? You are being chased by something that should be limited to staying on a predetermined course, and thus escaping it should be easy, all it would take would be to get off the track to go a different way forge a new path, but your mind is so used to staying on this course, that you are stuck in a loop, not thinking outside the box, not finding your own new and unique way of doing things? Maybe you feel the need to escape monotony and predictability and the everyday. You feel you know what is going to happen to you if you continue to do what you are doing, and you do not like it, but you think you can't escape it?

Like for example if you are stuck in a boring unfulfilling job, or a loveless relationship, without prospects of things getting better? Or maybe it is not so bad, maybe you just wish you had more creativity or more opportunities to change?

The neat thing about recurring nightmares is that they are so distinct that it should be possible to recognize them within the dream, so if you want to give lucid dreaming a try, you already have an advantage over those who have less predictable dreams and need to look for patterns to recognize dreams: you already have those. If you become lucid, then you can turn around and stop that train like a superhero or jump on top of it or get off the tracks or yell really loud STOP and expect it to do so. Lucid dreaming might also give you a chance to get out of the runt at least in dreams even if it is not so easy to do in real life. Of course, if the problem really is that your life is too predictable or not fulfilling enough, then changing that if at all possible would be best, and would hopefully stop the nightmares.

If any of what I wrote does not sound right to you, please disregard it, and look for other explanations instead.

EDIT: I only now noticed that you say that you already are a lucid dreamer, if so, why are you not becoming lucid and why are you letting that train terrorize you? It is a dream, it cannot hurt you, and you can stop it. You have to believe that, and the train will no longer be problem.

----------

